# Smoking steak from frozen?



## voltsmoker (Aug 12, 2017)

Hey everyone.  If you haven't tried it yet I found an awesome way to cook steak from frozen!  But it involves an oven.  Basically, you smear the steak with salt, pepper and olive oil on both sides, sear it for 90 seconds on each side and bake it at 175 for @50mins.  If you've never tried this I highly suggest it!   But I was wondering....has anyone out there ever tried this on a smoker?  I'm betting it would work the same but just wanted to find out.  Thanks for the inputs ahead of time.  VoltSmoker  :pot:


----------



## b-one (Aug 12, 2017)

I partially freeze Tri tip when smoking them.


----------



## dls1 (Aug 12, 2017)

I've cooked many steaks, as well as roasts, from frozen. Both in an oven as well as a smoker. It works well either way. No difference in the end except that one has a smoky flavor, and the other doesn't. I even did a 13 lb. turkey once from frozen on Thanksgiving, but that's a different story.

I go by finished internal temperature rather than time, as you mention. The time can vary greatly based upon the the thickness of the cut of meat being cooked.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2017)

I've started with partially frozen meat in the smoker, but never tried it right out of the freezer frozen solid.

Al


----------



## voltsmoker (Aug 13, 2017)

Well thanks guys.  I guessed it'll work just needed a little shove of confidence and my thinking.  DLS1 turkey from frozen! Wow.  I may even try that someday.  If you have any pointers please lemme know.


----------

